# Masquer la barre d'adresse safari iphone



## p2w.walas (23 Mars 2010)

Bonjour à tous

Je developpe actuelement une application web iphone avec dashcode sur mac,
lorsque je lance l'application la barre d'adresse disparais au bout d'un certains temps moi ce que j'aimerai faire c'est la cacher dès le depart je pense que c'est possible vue qu'elle disparait au bon d'un certains temps. si vous avez des pistes je suis prenneur


----------

